# Beton/Naturstein-Frage



## Joachim (5. Aug. 2007)

Moin!

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Beton/Naturstein-Profis. 

Wir wollen eine Grünfläche von einer Schotterfläche abgrenzen. Das ganze aber nicht mit Betonsteinen sondern mit Natursteinen vom heimischen Acker (20-40cm Rundlinge).

Mein Plan sieht so aus: etwa 40cm breiten 80cm tiefen Graben ausheben mit Beton vom Mischwerk füllen und oben drauf die Steine setzen.

Sollte ich erst das "Fundament" gießen und dann mit nem anderen speziellen Beton die Steine drauf (und womit? ) oder ists besser, das ganze aus einem Stück zu fertigen und die Steine direkt auf den frischen gegossenen Beton setzen?
Brauch man für die Arbeit mit Natursteinen speziellen Beton? oder tut es die berühmte "Schippe extra" (Zement)?


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beton/Naturstein-Frage*

Hallo

du lässt Deinen Unterbau ein paar Zentimeter unter OK + Steinsetzung enden

und klebst die Steine mit Trassmörtel auf 
( aber da gibst jetzt auch schon fertige - defekter Link entfernt - )

mfG


----------



## Joachim (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beton/Naturstein-Frage*

Na das klingt bestens - kann ich also mit nem guten Beton ( B25 ) das Fundament gießen ( fertig vom Mischwerk ) und anschließend die Steine drauf. Nach dem Mörtel schau ich mich mal um - Rothkegel sollte sowas beschaffen können ...

Danke schon mal.


----------



## jochen (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Beton/Naturstein-Frage*

Hi Joachim,

Ich habe unter dem Beton (also vor dem Betonieren) noch immer eine Schicht  von etwa 10cm mit Pflastersplit eingebracht die ich dann mit einen Vorschlaghammer (stampfender Weiße) verdichtet habe, so erhälst du eine Art Drainage und das Ganze wird dadurch ein wenig winterfester.

In die unterste Schicht Beton habe ich noch ein Paar Eisenstäbe als Armierung eingebracht,
ansonsten wie von Karsten beschrieben verfahren.

Viel Spaß bei der Arbeit...


----------

